# My Journey with Horses



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Well my dream in life is to be happy and live a peacefull life in the beautiful contry side of Australia where i will work and own horses while do Natural Horsemanship with them. I would have to have a career with horses but it depends on the career.


Here are some pictures of my first horse i bought 2 weeks ago, id like to sell her in under a year and hopefully make a little money, to go towards a camera so i can be a Photographer. I already love my horse to much though, but that will help with her training so I might aswell let myself.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Video of Bonding and Training Jazzy


----------

